# SS 09.04.22 - Barber #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Samuel Barber (1910-1981)*

*Symphony no. 2*

I. Allegro ma non troppo
II. Andante, un poco mosso
III. Presto, senza battuta

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Samuel Barber's Symphony no. 2 is a wartime symphony and was inspired by his experiences after being drafted into the United States Air Force, to whom the symphony is dedicated. The rhythmic vitality of the first movement, the mournful strings of the second and the wild ride of the third, which was a depiction of his accompanying pilots on training flights, make for a satisfying work. Extremely puzzling why Barber withdrew the piece some 20 years after its premiere. Thank goodness the score was saved. Several fine recordings including by Schenck and the New Zealand Symphony who have recorded much Barber. I'll also give a listen to Neeme Jarvi and Detroit below.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Barber: Symphony No. 2 & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Spin this one later


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 166079
> 
> From my collection


And the same from my collection 
Very enjoyable symphony


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 166079
> 
> From my collection


And in my collection too!


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I have never been one for historical recordings, but this was in a bargain bin and I was curious at that time, as I didn't know Barber as a conductor.

New Symphony Orchestra of London
Samuel Barber conducts (1950)


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll get around to listening to my two recordings during the week - Jarvi and Alsop. A symphony I enjoy but like so many things hasn't been seen the inside of my player for way too long.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I didn't participate this week but that was I had already listened to my Alsop recording ten days ago!


----------

